# Nikkyo is fun



## Mike Hamer (Dec 8, 2006)

Wouldn't you agree? It looks like a kind of backwards kotegaishi if you ask me...


----------



## bignick (Dec 10, 2006)

Painful is more like it....not like that can't be fun...


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 10, 2006)

It's aikido.  Painful IS fun!:whip1:


----------



## L Canyon (Dec 14, 2006)

One of my personal faves. We have the same move in San Soo (I used to study Aikido).

I just call it a thumb-down cross-hand grab now (but I still write "nikkyo" in my class notes).

We combine it with a left hand that comes circling over for added pressure (doing the grab with my right), and a right kneel in front (for a throw), or a left hair-pull, ending in a right behind the back arm lock with a left choke.

But I guess there are many fun variations.


----------



## charyuop (Dec 14, 2006)

This names still confuse me alot hee hee. I thought that the numbers Ikkyo, Nikkyo, Sankyo and so on where riferring to different way to recive an attack. So how can you all know what Nikkyo is when you don't mention the rest of the name???


----------



## morph4me (Dec 15, 2006)

charyuop said:


> This names still confuse me alot hee hee. I thought that the numbers Ikkyo, Nikkyo, Sankyo and so on where riferring to different way to recive an attack. So how can you all know what Nikkyo is when you don't mention the rest of the name???


 
Nikkyo is a response, the rest of the name just tells you what you're responding to. The technique called nikkyo doesn't change, just the way you get there.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, Nikkyo is fun! It's one of my favorite techniques and my wrists are so flexible that I like having it done on me too. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Yari (Jan 16, 2007)

Nikkyo is fun. My belief, and not verified, is that it's number 2 technique in the sequence of technings. You put on other names if you need too, like omote or ura, and maybe uchi. And the start of the technique which could be aihanmi og tsuki.

What I like about Nikkyo is that it "pulls" the opponent "up", and then sends the "energi" back at the opponent, all concentrated in the opponents wrist area. This is a vertical "lock" compared to the sankyo which is horisontal.

/Yari


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 16, 2007)

They are all cool.


----------

